# tongue



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

does anyone have a recipe for tongue. Just had a cow butchered and am looking to try it.

flydunker


----------



## Kenneth61 (Feb 15, 2005)

cook it like you would a roast. then peel off the skin and slice it up to desieier thickness. serve with mash potatoe and veg, dont forget the gravy and rolls


----------

